# Group 24 Battey Box Doesn't Fit



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Bought a Group 24 battery box and it doesn't fit in the designated spot on the trailer. What's up with that? I ended up just strapping the top to the battery but was wondering if there is some kind of special Outback battery box that I am supposed to buy.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Keeper18

I just looked at your pics. Sounds like you all had quite a battle. Fortunately, you were all winners in that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CD

Did you install the batteries in a separate box or just the batteries alone? They do not require a battery box because they are stored under the propane cover. They should just slide in.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The group 24 boxes should fit and irrespective of the propane cover I like having the batteries in boxes.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

On my 2005 25FBS I had to screw in a piece of plywood in the battery frame so it was even with the top of the frame. Then bolted a battery tray onto the plywood. The tray came with a hold down kit that lays on top of the battery and two threaded rods hold the battery to the tray. You could also bolt a battery box onto the plywood and use the strap to hold the cover on.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I did the dual 12-volt mod this weekend. New battery box and marine/RV battery fit just right.

Randy


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I threw the covers away since the previous owner had busted them anyhow. I bought vinyl covers for the propane tanks. I ended up just cutting a piec of 2x6, screwing that to the frame, and screwing the battery box to that. I like that better anyway.

Thanks for the ideas...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't use the box or the cover. The propane tank cover is good enough for me.

This is how mine looks all the time...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

To box or not to box that is the question
My first TT had no box and the second one has a box
Should fit in there just fine

Don


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Couldn't fit a box in the frame cutouts for the battery, so they just sit under the cover. I think they are pretty safe down there without boxes, but would stay cleaner with.

I am thinking oregon_camper must clean his with a toothbrush! Rarely seen a battery that clean


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I did the dual 12-volt mod this weekend. New battery box and marine/RV battery fit just right.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]106358[/snapback]​


Same here on our 25RSS...but we don't have any "frame cutouts" as mentioned by DANJOGAVINMO.

Randy, did you have to make your connecting cable (if so, can you provide step-by step?) or can this be bought? Our batteries are about 3' apart.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > I did the dual 12-volt mod this weekend.Â New battery box and marine/RV battery fit just right.
> ...


Wolfie,
You can buy the cable you need for interconnecting the two batteries at any auto parts store for about 6 bucks. You need one about 5 feet long to route it around everything. It will be with the battery cables and it's labeled as a "Starter to switch" cable.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Wolfie,
> You can buy the cable you need for interconnecting the two batteries at any auto parts store for about 6 bucks. You need one about 5 feet long to route it around everything. It will be with the battery cables and it's labeled as a "Starter to switch" cable.
> [snapback]106955[/snapback]​


Thanks!!!! We'll pick up one of those babies before taking off on Friday. Now why couldn't our dealer tell us that?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Â Now why couldn't our dealer tell us that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because were smarter than most dealers are.









Are you installing two 6 volt batteries or two 12 volt?
If 6 volt, then you need one cable.
If 12 volt, you need two cables.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Now why couldn't our dealer tell us that?
> ...


You got that RIGHT!!!


----------

